# Very cheap powerheads on ebay. Great deal



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Bought one of these for my birthday this year: http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NEW-800GPH-WA...POWERHEAD-/390225646570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

Just wanted to let you guys know it works great. Been using it for almost 6 months now, with no issues. I told someone at my lfs about it, and they said "yeah well it'll probably break down and have electrical issues soon, and you don't even have a sw tank." So, i decided to give the other one (they come in pairs) to my neighbor who has a sw tank. His is still working great also.

In short, if you're looking for a cheaper alternative to a Koralia, this is the way to go imo. They also come in a stronger version, 1300gph.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Hate to burst your bubble. (Well maybe hate is a bit strong) but I just bought a K. Evo 750 from Big Al's for $22.99 + shipping.

Of course that was a sale.

If it's a hint of a price reduction I'll bet the Ebay stuff will come down too. It is good to know that the quality of the Ebay offerings can be trusted though.

Any warrenty?

Pat


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

My bad, That's $30 for -TWO- nice.

Pat


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 24, 2010)

I got two of these, gave one to a friend also. I used mine for about a year straight, no issues at all. Only reason I took it out is because I acquired discus, so I am going with something with a little less flow.


----------

